# Binky Free Ori - but be careful who you honk at up there...you just might get your butt kicked!



## TinysMom (Jun 24, 2010)

Ori hasn't been mentioned on this forum for a while - so most of you who are newer to the forum probably don't know him. But he still deserves a RB thread for those of us who knew him.

Shortly after my Tiny died a couple of years ago....Ori came into Zin's (GoinBacktoCali) life. She and I felt like perhaps he was meant for me- for I had such a love of flemish and as a flemish mix (I am thinking he was a mix) - he was such a character. 

For several months during some horrid periods of my life - the idea of getting Ori was often what kept me going...that he was going to come to live here. Part of the problems in my life were that Zeus and I weren't bonding like I wanted...along with problems with my mom, etc.

I remember once on a trip home - Zin sent me a picture of Ori on my cell phone and said, "Chins up Mommy..". I so needed a smile right at that time and his picture helped me make it through that visit.

BUT...as it turned out - I later came to realize that it wasn't meant to be. No matter what we tried - we never could seem to meet to get him - and I got to the point where I didn't mention him anymore because I had let go of the dream of having him. 

Things had gotten better in my life and I still cherished some of the stories I had of him (a couple of which I'll share below)...but I was ok with the fact that he was supposed to be a dream for a season.

Then it looked like we might take him again. I said I'd take him - but Art & I struggled over the decision. Where would we put him? Zeus was now my heart bunny and I didn't know how I would handle bringing Ori into the house....or how Zeus would handle it. But I'd given my word...I would give him a home here. Even when Art & I would argue about it - I'd tell him I'd given my word - I couldn't back down.

Alas - it still wasn't meant to be - and while I went through some grief from it - I was mostly ok. 

You see - Ori was such a funny bunny. He seemed to HONK at people to talk to them. 

I remember being on the phone with Zin once when Ori wanted to get up to something on the counter...so he sorta jumped into the homemade dessert Zin had there (I think it was a pineapple upside down cake from her mom). I still remember Zin's shock and her yelling at Ori for getting in the cake.

Then there was the time when Blake and a friend were practicing driving in his truck and Ori was sitting between them....just sitting there like a dog would.

He truly was quite a character - especially as for one point in time he lived in a porch setting (or something like that?) - if I remember right - he liked to greet the UPS man or Fed Ex person or something.

Last night - Zin's son Blake came in from the rabbitry - where he'd found Ori had literally just passed away. 

I'd say "rest in peace" - but somehow - I just can't see Ori resting anywhere. I can picture him binkying up to Tiny and honking at him and saying something like, "Hey dude...what's up for action up here...and ooh...look at that cute tort lionhead with you....you don't mind if I flirt with her dude do ya?"

Yep - somehow I don't think the Rainbow Bridge will ever be quite the same again - at least for the flemish that are there...

[align=center]














































*Binky Free big guy....I've come to realize that you never were meant to be mine - but you were always meant to be a part of my heart since you kept me going through some rough times. Thanks for all the joy you brought Zin...and me.*
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 24, 2010)

Binky free Ori. What a Handsome man you are.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 24, 2010)

I keep thinking i'm ok then I cry..

Thank you for such a fitting tribute to him Peg. I forgot about the cake incident, and him riding shotgun with Blake and Taylor..

Those memories made me smile..

Thank you..

Binky Free Ori..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 24, 2010)

I remember Ori  RIP buddy


----------



## JimD (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Ori!
Peace be the journey, dude!!...

See you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok I am going to go kick something. Another freaking animal. Seriously I am done for the day.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2010)

Binky free big guy. It's really a good day when there are no new Bridge entries. We know how it effects us when we lose a bunny, so, we hate to see anyone else going thru it.


----------



## Nela (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh geez, I remember Ori! He must be having agreat timewith Tiny up there :winkBinky happily, Ori!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 25, 2010)

I remember Ori too, and thinking what a great character he was.

I am so sorry, Peg and Zin. Such a special boy, that he had to have two Moms'

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 25, 2010)

*Nela wrote: *


> Oh geez, I remember Ori! He must be having agreat timewith Tiny up there :winkBinky happily, Ori!



I remember Ori also 

What a beautiful bun
RIP Ori 
You were loved !:angelandbunny:


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 25, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost Ori.

Binky Free handsome guy.


----------

